# Changing Oil Filter on 3.2



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I heard that you need a special tool to open the canister. anyone have any comments/advice?

Thanks!
Juston


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Changing Oil Filter on 3.2 (evol_mk3)*

its probably a 36mm socket like the ones you use on drive axles. im doing mine today and service sold me the wrong filter










_Modified by tojones at 4:12 PM 6-29-2006_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Changing Oil Filter on 3.2 (tojones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tojones* »_its probably a 36mm socket like the ones you use on drive axles. im doing mine today and service sold me the wrong filter









_Modified by tojones at 4:12 PM 6-29-2006_

36mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

